# I Finally Did It.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Or rather, Kevin did it. Today, my son tore out that useless, skinny little cabinet in my kitchen for me. Now, the fridge and freezer stand right next to each other. The hutch is back over on the flat wall and the windows are wide open, letting the sunshine in. The floor is ready to be mopped, and the garbage is already out. I can't wait to get my curtains hung back up and the tablecloth off the line. My kitchen will be all clean, except for the walls. YAY!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Awesome!! Trying to get some motivation going. Unfortunately it's not my brain.....just the rest of me. Work was a killer yesterday. Getting the yard set for my plants is on the agenda this morning


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I completely understand. Yesterday, after Kevin tore out that cabinet, I moved all the appliances and the hutch. Today, I can barely move. I will be supervising whatever gets done today. Which will not be much. There are a ton of teenagers on my living room floor this morning!


----------

